# Clausing 4914 (How concerned should I be)



## Jason5555 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello and thank you to all the veterans who give of themseleves to help ignorant newbies such as myself. I've had the clausing 4914 lathe for roughly 5 months and it's been an amazing experience learning and utilizing such. Please forgive any incorrect terminology I may use while trying to explain what i percieve to be a problem. I posted two videos below of what I'm seeing and I'm not certain how worried I should be or how best to go about correcting sich if needed. I came across this "wobbling oiler/gear while  cleaning and regressing the gears.  Behind the gear is also what appears to be a brass "bushing" which seems to hesitate and does not spin in synchronization to the gear infront of it. It seems to operate as it should but then again, i have never operated any other lathe. There is a very slight shaking of the lathe at certain speeds w/ various chucked materials. Any and all shared wisdom would be greatly appreciated and I thank you in advance.


----------



## Z2V (Aug 13, 2018)

Jason, I’m unable to view your videos using iPad, just this blank screen.
Good luck finding a resolution to your problem.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 13, 2018)

Do not worry about the wobble in the lube fitting, but something should eventually be done about the bushing rotating in its bore, it should not be doing so, either a new bushing should be installed that fits tight in the hole, or the parts disassembled and thoroughly cleaned and the bushing could be replaced with Loctite bearing mount or the bushing could be knurled on the OD and replaced.  I think Loctite would be the easiest and best cure for the situation.  BTW, bushings are made of bronze, not brass, which makes a very poor bearing.


----------



## Jason5555 (Aug 13, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Do not worry about the wobble in the lube fitting, but something should eventually be done about the bushing rotating in its bore, it should not be doing so, either a new bushing should be installed that fits tight in the hole, or the parts disassembled and thoroughly cleaned and the bushing could be replaced with Loctite bearing mount or the bushing could be knurled on the OD and replaced.  I think Loctite would be the easiest and best cure for the situation.  BTW, bushings are made of bronze, not brass, which makes a very poor bearing.


Thank you for the shared wisdom. I'll try and get to it soon then as I'd prefer to not have something spinning which shouldn't be.


----------

